# Nature photography competition for those who are interested



## EliseLeveque (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,


Just a heads up for a Nature photo competition by Alert Electrical. Deadline is on October 15th: Flickr: Week 4 - Lightning | Alert Electrical Photography Competition


More info: Photography Competition 2012 - Nature - Free Entry | Alert Electrical


Have fun!


----------

